# Music Suggestions



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey I'm just wondering if any of you guys have some tracks you could recommend or send over my way for the specific areas of my haunt. I really like using midnight syndicate, but usually for only one area of the haunt. Music is needed in:
*-Graveyard (preferably lots of thunder/lightning for my fx machines)
-Clown Room (preferably really creepy run down carnival style)
-Entrance Music
-Stalks of Screams Corn Maze*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

SHady, take a look at my site as you may find some perfect soundscapes for your haunt.

Check out the "Music" folder and then "my home haunt 2007" There is a ton of long musical SFX that may fit. I also have some GREAT carnival music in the carnival folder. You can listen to each of them before you download...

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=26

pass: hauntforum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here are a few samples:
www.thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------

